

Maker’s Schedule, Manager’s Software - rguzman
http://blog.idonethis.com/post/31399044182/makers-schedule-managers-software

======
sandeepshetty
I just read about this the other day in The Slow Web [1] by Jack Cheng:

"iDoneThis is a part of the slow web movement. After you email us, your
calendar is not updated instantaneously. But rest up, and you’ll find an
updated calendar when you wake."

I like that it can be used as the opposite of a todo list. Instead of a list
telling you what to do, you tell it what you've done.

1\. <http://blog.jackcheng.com/post/25160553986/the-slow-web>

------
greenyoda
Something that the FAQ doesn't answer, but probably should: If for some reason
my company decides we no longer want to use this service, is there any way to
export all of my company's data in a usable format?

~~~
smalter
Good point that we should mention this in the FAQ. You can export in plaintext
and PDF easily.

(And I know you can export your personal entries as CSV but I'm not actually
100% certain about companies -- but you definitely should be able to and it's
something we'd help you with.)

It's absolutely our belief that the data is yours.

Thanks to gsmaverick to answering as well.

~~~
espinchi
I'd suggest adding this piece of (important) info in the FAQ in
<https://idonethis.com/accounts/register/>, as an additional sentence to the
answer for _Do I have to sign a long term contact?_

Congrats on your product. Looks great!

------
desult
I love the idea of a morning email that reminds you of the things that were
accomplished the day before. I've read a few articles recently about the
importance of the first activity of the day. This positive reinforcement
strikes me as empowering; do that and then follow up with accomplishing a
discrete task and you'll feel productive for the rest of the day.

~~~
smalter
Definitely. Many of our members tell us that they read their morning email on
their phones in bed, and it gives them a little boost to go out into the world
and accomplish great things.

~~~
ZoFreX
My habits with iDoneThis are a little inverted compared to this. The last
thing I do each day is reply to my "what did you do today?" email (seriously
the last thing - I get into bed, reply to that email, and then sleep). I find
the thought of wanting to have something worth putting in that email drives me
to do more throughout the day, it's a great motivational tool.

The other big advantage I have is that at the end of the week if I'm feeling
like I haven't really achieved anything, I can look back through my calendar
and get a nice overview of what I did - it's a good pick-me-up for the
perceived-lack-of-productivity blues.

~~~
smalter
That's awesome to hear.

I suspect you're using the "personal" iDoneThis. With the business iDoneThis,
we have the same evening email, and in the morning, we summarize yours and
your team's achievements in an email digest. It hopefully has the effect that
you describe of looking through your calendar, except that it shows up in your
inbox on a daily basis.

------
MortenK
You should make it possible to sign up without credit card. It's a big barrier
to cross, as the potential customer not only has to leave his comfortable
chair or sofa to find his cc details, but also has to remember to unsubscribe
if the service is uninteresting. I personally pass on trying out any service
that has this requirement (unless it looks extremely interesting right off the
bat, which is quite seldom).

~~~
hopeless
Look at it the other way: requiring a credit card up-front gets you less
unqualified tyre-kickers so the people who do sign up are probably far more
motivated by the pain you're solving, and so are much more likely to become a
paying customer. Ideally, after reading your sales site your potential
customers should be begging you to take their credit card details ^

It's a choice between a higher throughput into the funnel, or a higher
conversion rate. Neither is necessarily wrong.

^ My one problem with the upfront credit card system is the <$1 test
transaction which is usually applied and then instantly refunded. This makes
the anti-fraud systems at my bank go into meltdown and puts a block on my
credit card until they can confirm the transaction with me.

~~~
MortenK
In the realm of web-apps though, unqualified tyre-kickers i.e. people who just
try the demo, have an almost non-existing cost (a bit of traffic and a few
system transactions).

So I can't see why you would sacrifice more potential customers (higher funnel
throughput) for an artificially higher conversion rate.

I mean the conversion rate is just a metric. A conversion rate of 5% of 1000
is better than 10% of 400. The goal must surely be, at least as long as the
cost of serving a tyre-kicker is almost nothing, to get as many to try as
possible.

